# NAP freedom rest



## 174in (Jul 7, 2009)

Is the rest reliable? Good clearance with blazer vanes? How does the rest get in the up possition,manualy? Is bow shock what makes it drop? would you recomend it? Please dont tell me to get a limbdriver either.I have looked into them and didnt care for the setup with the rope going up to my limb looks like it would snag on stuff while hunting


----------



## Profitup (Mar 9, 2009)

I put one on my Bowtech General IB0 300+. It works great, no fletch clearance problems, yes you put the arrow in the the prongs and set the nock which raises the rest. Then when you release the arrow it is thrown forward but the arrow as it releases.

I did not notice any difference in speed or arrow flight over my other drop rests. This is a very good simple to use product how it holds up over years of use is unknown by me. At $50 it is by far the best rest I have found. I have just gotten some FOBS and will try those? My favorite rest is the QAD HD PRO.


----------



## weldorman (Jun 28, 2009)

I also am also considering this rest for my new darton im shooting a MICRO 1000 prong for now . i also am not found of the ropes on all the dropaways
for 50 bucks im gona halfto try it out.

they keep changen the name tho


----------

